# How do you know your fares on Lyft?



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

I've been driving for Uber for a while but when they adjusted a fare without notice I got pissed and got Lyft as a backup. I still only do Uber because I do not like the Lyft app.

I've done two rides so far. One, I was used to uber and swiped again after arriving, thinking I was starting the trip but I stopped it. I figured like Uber I could email and they would adjust the fare to the dropoff. Customer went on and on about how she'd still tip, then didn't tip. Lyft didn't adjust the fare. Hell, they didn't even respond to my email. **** you, Lyft.

Second ride today, and I can't figure out where you see what you got paid. It's not on their website or in the app, as far as I can tell. What bullshit is this? This is some dinky app for drivers if this is truly lacking.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

You don't see your fares until the next day in your daily driver summary that they email to you.

I think once you get a few more rides under your belt with Lyft, you will find it is much easier to operate the app than with Uber.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

I certainly prefer seeing my fare after every Uber ride. Accounting is all more trust than anything else then with Lyft and their maybe prime, maybe not prime, rides if you have to wait for a daily summary. Lames.


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

It's a shame Lyft can't steal this page (literally) from the Uber play-book as at times it can be a (however brief) incentivizer / morale booster. Being in the dark is a drag and waiting 'til the following day is just not... motivating. At least not for me.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

The Geek said:


> It's a shame Lyft can't steal this page (literally) from the Uber play-book as at times it can be a (however brief) incentivizer / morale booster. Being in the dark is a drag and waiting 'til the following day is just not... motivating. At least not for me.


I think we will see this rolled out very soon with Lyft. It is one of the top complaints by drivers in their official Facebook lounges.


----------



## House_of_Elnino (Jul 18, 2014)

why does Lyft not show how much the fare was right away anyways?


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

The Geek said:


> It's a shame Lyft can't steal this page (literally) from the Uber play-book


It's possible the opposite could happen in the race to the bottom. The two Uber trips I've done tonight aren't showing up on my summary...


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

The Uber summaries don't show up as readily on Friday or Saturdays from my experience on Uber. Likely because their servers are so damn busy with all the rides going on. Hmm perhaps that is why Lyft does not show ride totals semi immediately, it's much more costly. I too find the Uber App much easier to operate. I find the newly diminished Uber dashboard still Superior to the LYft Driver Dashboard. Is there one? Trying to contact CSR to determine if what I think I read somewhere was true. I just bought a new car with Bluetooth, as most do today. Did I read somewhere that if the BT is enabled it silences the Lyft app Ping? Missed aout 5 rides today, and shoot I only have 17 Lyft rides under my belt. There goes the bonus hours this week. LOL
Anybody know about LYFT app and BT?
While it would be nice to see the instant Lyft. I have adapted to the morning surprise, Better to wake up to bad news than go to bed with bad news. And good news is always a great way to start the day when taht surprise tip shows!


----------



## moniker (Aug 23, 2014)

I have been driving for lyft and for two weeks they have no record of my drives. ive been emailing with them and they keep saying to check the dashboard, upon which it says I have zero drives. I am quite bothered and will stick with uber atleast you can see tangible information and they get back to you pretty quickly.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

You are not getting daily updates of your trips?
I can go back and see all the Uber trips I ahve done today. I have figured my net $ per hour, ,and now anything that shows up tomorrow money on Lyft will be a ginat "tip". Well perhaps not ginat. Hmm how many Lyft trips did I have today? .


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

moniker said:


> I have been driving for lyft and for two weeks they have no record of my drives. ive been emailing with them and they keep saying to check the dashboard, upon which it says I have zero drives. I am quite bothered and will stick with uber atleast you can see tangible information and they get back to you pretty quickly.


Which email address have you been sending to?

About how many drives?

Did you sign up through your Facebook or just with your email address?


----------



## moniker (Aug 23, 2014)

uber yes I see everything. lyft shows nothing and they don't send me any summaries. im concerned. this is at the moment my sole source of income unfortunately. lyft I hear is by donation...? perhaps that is what is going on..?


----------



## moniker (Aug 23, 2014)

I sign in with my phone number. I did 7 trips Friday night and they still aren't showing. I email [email protected] and get a robot response. I know they do payroll in the morning so im bothered. need to make my car payment! ha!
ive focused on uber mostly but did some lyft because I knew they paid sooner in the week and I need $ soon. but there seems to be a glitch......anyone have this experience...possibly delays, or servers going down? ugh


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

moniker said:


> uber yes I see everything. lyft shows nothing and they don't send me any summaries. im concerned. this is at the moment my sole source of income unfortunately. lyft I hear is by donation...? perhaps that is what is going on..?


Lyft is only donation is some new cities. LA is a fare based city not donation.


----------



## moniker (Aug 23, 2014)

I wish there was a way to call them!


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

moniker said:


> I sign in with my phone number. I did 7 trips Friday night and they still aren't showing. I email [email protected] and get a robot response. I know they do payroll in the morning so im bothered. need to make my car payment! ha!
> ive focused on uber mostly but did some lyft because I knew they paid sooner in the week and I need $ soon. but there seems to be a glitch......anyone have this experience...possibly delays, or servers going down? ugh


Are you logging into the driver dashboard on the web?

Where on the dashboard does it say that you have 0 rides?


----------



## moniker (Aug 23, 2014)

lyft.com/drive/summaries and you click on history, the date. it says zero drives zero time.


----------



## moniker (Aug 23, 2014)

I was in west Hollywood during peak hours Friday night, crazy hectic, one after another and going back and forth through the hills. and it shows nothing. im very discouraged.....any tips would be greatly appreciated if im looking in the wrong place or something. this is the link they sent me that I am using.....im working very hard. about to lose things after a layoff. working for free is not something I can handle right now. I sent a long email I got no response. I wonder if I am somehow dropping off the connection as I am in the hills a lot.....?


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

moniker said:


> lyft.com/drive/summaries and you click on history, the date. it says zero drives zero time.


OK. So then you are able to see the daily summaries then. Correct?

Then when you look at the date you drove you see the summary and it is listing 0 rides and 0:00 time. Correct?


----------



## moniker (Aug 23, 2014)

yes. exactly.


----------



## moniker (Aug 23, 2014)

and im worried.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

moniker said:


> yes. exactly.


I am going to start a private conversation with you here on the forum. I will try to get you some help on this ASAP.


----------



## moniker (Aug 23, 2014)

im not sure how to do that


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

moniker said:


> im not sure how to do that


Inbox in the upper right hand corner.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

I drive for both, and Lyft needs to step up their game, as a taxi driver you should not have to wait till the next day to see how many trips "I have to keep a pad and account for each trip" you made and the $'s earned for each, also there is no job number or pickup and drop off location on the statement, Uber's system is so much more polished it makes the Lyft dispatch invoice dashboard look old and primitive, I have also got complaints from Lyft customers in regards to this, since all of them have used Uber, and their statement is more detailed.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

I don't like having to rate the customer before I know if they tipped ... or even paid!


----------



## RealStatistics (Sep 4, 2014)

NOTE: For Lyft, do not email "[email protected]" - instead, fill out the form here and it'll be much more efficient (I saw this in an email once from them): https://www.lyft.com/help/contact/driver


----------



## Jim Sunny (Sep 11, 2014)

Real Statistics: how do you define efficient? A one-week response rate? Two week? Your question being dumped into a black-hole? Lyft is so understaffed at the moment, they have no idea how to catch up with the back-log of drivers inquiries; whether it be from a direct e-mail or the in-site form. Over 90% of those questions go unanswered. Lyft is totally lost at the moment. And it's too bad, because I feel like their heart is in a good place, but they're too overwhelmed to catch up. What that means is that shortages (whether that means missing prime time bonuses, tips, etc.,) will NOT be paid. I repeat, Lyft has no intention of paying you the money you rightfully earn. Maybe someday, but not at the moment. And since we are all contractors, we have no recourse (read your user agreement). They're in the weeds....scrambling like badgers to dig out. 

On the upside, a major investor is Alibaba, which is owned by Yahoo. Maybe with their upcoming IPO they'll throw some money/resources at it, hire some people that really known what they're doing and give themselves a fighting chance vs Uber. But at the moment, it looks like they're just positioning themselves for a buyout. Sad....


----------



## Crownan (Jul 28, 2014)

If you open the Lyft app in "Rider" mode and just click on the the option (Lyft, Plus, Line, etc.) you will see the fees exactly as you could in the Uber app.

If you can't really wait until the NEXT DAY to see the fare, you can try doing the math yourself. But, the rider still has the option to not pay the fare amount, or pay anything. Set your threshold to 100% to minimize these riders.


----------



## DCUberXGrrrl (Aug 25, 2014)

House_of_Elnino said:


> why does Lyft not show how much the fare was right away anyways?


Possibly, b/c the fare may be adjusted if the rider goes on the App later to rate you, and adds a tip. But I agree with all of the above. There is also a thread on this very topic of the shortcomings of Lyft's App and website driver account portal at: https://uberpeople.net/threads/lyft-app.3530/#post-37241


----------



## Crownan (Jul 28, 2014)

Crownan said:


> If you open the Lyft app in "Rider" mode and just click on the the option (Lyft, Plus, Line, etc.) you will see the fees exactly as you could in the Uber app.
> 
> If you can't really wait until the NEXT DAY to see the fare, you can try doing the math yourself. But, the rider still has the option to not pay the fare amount, or pay anything. Set your threshold to 100% to minimize these riders.


Honestly, knowing the fare you received at the exact moment as opposed to the next day WILL MAKE NO DIFFERENCE in what you get paid at the end of the week. You are obsessing over something that would absolutely make no difference whatsoever in terms of your pay.

Even if you are living paycheck to paycheck, you still only get paid weekly. Knowing your fare by fare tally as opposed to a daily summary will not improve your life one bit.


----------



## moniker (Aug 23, 2014)

lyft sucks on keeping track of drives. I just got paid about 1/5 of what I worked. im sticking with uber.


----------



## moniker (Aug 23, 2014)

and yes it does improve your life to know what you will be making, then you can budget and pay bills, ease your mind a bit....


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Crownan said:


> Honestly, knowing the fare you received at the exact moment as opposed to the next day WILL MAKE NO DIFFERENCE in what you get paid at the end of the week. You are obsessing over something that would absolutely make no difference whatsoever in terms of your pay.
> 
> Even if you are living paycheck to paycheck, you still only get paid weekly. Knowing your fare by fare tally as opposed to a daily summary will not improve your life one bit.


Actually is does make a difference because you can't weed out and one star the stiffs. Huge difference in a donation market.


----------



## moniker (Aug 23, 2014)

I got my payment from lyft and it was missing about 6 drives. not so pleased. I like that they pay early but I don't trust their system, its either I dire need of updating or skewed. done.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

It does make a difference. Lyft can adjust a fare after the fact and you will never know that it was adjusted. They can literally pay you whatever the **** the want. You should be able to know each individual fare the moment the ride is complete, less tip, of course.


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

Crownan said:


> If you open the Lyft app in "Rider" mode and just click on the the option (Lyft, Plus, Line, etc.) you will see the fees exactly as you could in the Uber app.
> 
> If you can't really wait until the NEXT DAY to see the fare, you can try doing the math yourself. But, the rider still has the option to not pay the fare amount, or pay anything. Set your threshold to 100% to minimize these riders.


90% is the max threshold on my Lyft app.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Emmes said:


> 90% is the max threshold on my Lyft app.


Threshold only applies to what the rider has done before ... not to what they are going to do to you today. Further a new account is considered to be 100% even though they may not pay you.

Because of this the threshold is of marginal use at best.


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

Heck, Uber is almost useless too because right after I end a fare, it will usually take a good full 1 - 2 minutes for the fare to show up. Those are 1 - 2 minutes that I am not on the net able to get another fare, so I just go online right away. So I usually don't know how much I got for a fare until I check online the next day.


----------



## DCUberXGrrrl (Aug 25, 2014)

MKEUber said:


> Heck, Uber is almost useless too because right after I end a fare, it will usually take a good full 1 - 2 minutes for the fare to show up. Those are 1 - 2 minutes that I am not on the net able to get another fare, so I just go online right away. So I usually don't know how much I got for a fare until I check online the next day.


True, that!


----------



## Sharon Leigh (Aug 30, 2014)

Crownan you're full of shitz and I think you know it already. With Uber if you want to make $150.00 each night before calling it a night, you can do that, With Lyft HIDING the amounts, you can't budget your time accordingly, so yes it does make a damn difference. Why in the world you would say it doesn't is beyond me.


----------



## LastGenerationHumanDriver (Oct 18, 2014)

A trick to get around this one is to have the partners.uber screen loaded in your personal cellphone, then refresh after each trip - it will show right away.


----------



## Sharon Leigh (Aug 30, 2014)

> A trick to get around this one is to have the partners.uber screen loaded in your personal cellphone, then refresh after each trip - it will show right away.


You mean Lyft... right?
How does refreshing an Uber screen let you view Lyft data?


----------



## LastGenerationHumanDriver (Oct 18, 2014)

Right, sorry. It works for both services, though.


----------



## Sharon Leigh (Aug 30, 2014)

I'll give it a shot, thank you!


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

_


frndthDuvel said:



The Uber summaries don't show up as readily on Friday or Saturdays from my experience on Uber. Likely because their servers are so damn busy with all the rides going on. Hmm perhaps that is why Lyft does not show ride totals semi immediately, it's much more costly. I too find the Uber App much easier to operate. I find the newly diminished Uber dashboard still Superior to the LYft Driver Dashboard. Is there one? Trying to contact CSR to determine if what I think I read somewhere was true. I just bought a new car with Bluetooth, as most do today. Did I read somewhere that if the BT is enabled it silences the Lyft app Ping? Missed aout 5 rides today, and shoot I only have 17 Lyft rides under my belt. There goes the bonus hours this week. LOL
Anybody know about LYFT app and BT?
While it would be nice to see the instant Lyft. I have adapted to the morning surprise, Better to wake up to bad news than go to bed with bad news. And good news is always a great way to start the day when taht surprise tip shows!

Click to expand...

Yes, Lyft and Car Bluetooth are not compatible. Someone suggested I buy a bluetooth ear device and I did--still could not hear the pings and the damn thing kills my ears...much pain!! Lyft needs to improve the notice like Uber. Regarding other Lyft Issues: I believe a weekly update notice I got said an upcoming software update would provide immediate fare--not given a date of course. Now the bad news. I had a passenger from hell last Saturday and he gave me a low rating--This was the day BEFORE I got my 30th ride so the first time I got a rating it was a 4!!!! Two days later, with 36 rides complete, I got this email:

Type your response ABOVE THIS LINE to reply _
*Re: Your driver account has been suspended*
_*Lyft* | Oct 28, 2014 01:13PM PDT

Hi,

Lyft appreciates that you care so much about the community as to email in about your questions regarding your driver account and performance. The Performance team wants to help, however we are experiencing a high volume of emails right now and thus it may take some time to hear back from us._

A few hours later I got an email telling me my account could be reinstated if I reply to the email and acknowledge I understand how to improve my rating. I did that but 4 days later still can't drive.


----------



## CowboyMC (Aug 26, 2014)

Crownan said:


> Honestly, knowing the fare you received at the exact moment as opposed to the next day WILL MAKE NO DIFFERENCE in what you get paid at the end of the week. You are obsessing over something that would absolutely make no difference whatsoever in terms of your pay.
> 
> Even if you are living paycheck to paycheck, you still only get paid weekly. Knowing your fare by fare tally as opposed to a daily summary will not improve your life one bit.


I was driving a client and lost signal. At the end of the trip, I had to log back in to Uber and end the trip. It showed about $6. I know that was wrong, I was driving 22 min. I hit tech issue to alert Uber. So there is an example of the need.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

This happened to me last week, uber took care of it, of course it took some work on my part. Since I use my Android phone S4, once I get dispatched, my Google maps automatically takes over with the address location, then once I pick up most pax already put their destination in, so Google maps again takes over, now when I go back to my Google maps app, all I have to do is look up the most recent destinations. Also try to remember the passangers name, it helps.


----------



## CowboyMC (Aug 26, 2014)

NJ Lyft fares. Seats 4 people, Min. $5. Pickup: $1.13, per mile $1.10, per min. $0.18 $1.50 Trust and Safety fee added to all rides.


----------



## Tommy Tours (Sep 19, 2014)

duggles said:


> I've been driving for Uber for a while but when they adjusted a fare without notice I got pissed and got Lyft as a backup. I still only do Uber because I do not like the Lyft app.
> 
> I've done two rides so far. One, I was used to uber and swiped again after arriving, thinking I was starting the trip but I stopped it. I figured like Uber I could email and they would adjust the fare to the dropoff. Customer went on and on about how she'd still tip, then didn't tip. Lyft didn't adjust the fare. Hell, they didn't even respond to my email. **** you, Lyft.
> 
> Second ride today, and I can't figure out where you see what you got paid. It's not on their website or in the app, as far as I can tell. What bullshit is this? This is some dinky app for drivers if this is truly lacking.


Got a e-mail from Lyft saying that in two weeks they will update the app. and you will now see the amount after drop off like Uber


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

I guess all me emails in regards to this issue reached the right people at lyft.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

The Lyft app for driver functionality sucks major ass cause it switches to Waze or Google maps and the delays are unbearable. A lot of times with Uber it's easy to just grab the ping, then go in with a tap enroute to take a refresher on their name, rating, go back and see their pickup location address, etc. With Lyft's app it's a major pain in the ass.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Sharon Leigh said:


> Crownan you're full of shitz and I think you know it already. With Uber if you want to make $150.00 each night before calling it a night, you can do that, With Lyft HIDING the amounts, you can't budget your time accordingly, so yes it does make a damn difference. Why in the world you would say it doesn't is beyond me.


Even with the rating thing, there may be still a possibility of a pax not paying their volunteer fare, I THINK. Don't know. Don't really care at this point. The pay for Lyft sucks just as bad as Uber if not worse, but there are a few paltry tips to make up for the screwy system.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

No issues here, like the fact that it goes directly to Google maps, instantaneously. I have also un-installed Waze, nothing but a data hog.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> No issues here, live the fact that it goes directly to Google maps, instantaneously. I have also un-installed Waze, nothing but a data hog.


It may also be my phone. I'm a cheap skate so my phone system caps my feed at 3G rather than Uber's 4G. Thinking about upgrading but having a hard time justifying the costs. Would love to have both apps functioning 4G on a iPhone 6Plus and an equal Android large screen...but man, the bucks the bucks. It just don't make sense to pay that much for the inconvenience. There are other issues too, like Lyft's insistence that to call a pax through their system they add/prefix a damn 1 to the phone number so I have to dick around to alter the number to eliminate the prefix as my phone won't make the calls.


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

RealStatistics said:


> NOTE: For Lyft, do not email "[email protected]" - instead, fill out the form here and it'll be much more efficient (I saw this in an email once from them): https://www.lyft.com/help/contact/driver


I previously posted that my account was suspended after only 36 rides and the fact they sent me an email telling me how to get reactivated same day I got notice of suspenseion. I have tried to contact them six times in last three days and have even used the link you provide twice....still no reactivation and no contact from Lyft. Am I doomed to never drive for them again? Starting to feel that way.


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

DCUberXGrrrl said:


> True, that!


After you go offline, go to Account in upper left corner of driver app, select recent trips and they will all show there as long as there has been no network problem which are few here in SD.


----------

